# whats the top speed with no limiter?



## ben.redtt (Dec 18, 2006)

what would be the top speed on a 3.2 v6 if you remove the limiter?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

258kmph is the stock answer on the doc i have.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have seen 161 on a private road, but thats with hi lift cams, remap and sports exhaust


----------



## 98RON (Jan 9, 2009)

Not bragging or owt but took this piccie late last night whilst _*THRASHING*_ my TTS down a private road.......... :twisted:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

98RON said:


> Not bragging or owt but took this piccie late last night whilst _*THRASHING*_ my TTS down a private road.......... :twisted:


LOL, think you may have some calibration issues there my friend!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

iphone - say no more!


----------



## 98RON (Jan 9, 2009)

I gotta say that I did have a pretty strong tail-wind :lol:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

i took mine to 263 KPH 2 months ago....


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

i was wondering, didnt try it yet, if you can manually retract the rear spoiler and get another few mph top speed? im sure it accounts for at least 5mph


----------



## Azraeille (Dec 13, 2008)

With all this talk of top speeds it makes me curious as to how I'd get the speed limiter removed. Is it something I can request of a chip tuner? I figure that if I get the chip and whatever else I might as well go the extra mph :roll:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

at least in germany i wouldn't know of a chiptuning that doesn't remove the vmax limiter. it doesn't help much in case of the tt though, as the limit of the stock 3.2 was ~256 and if tuned you can get it to ~262, as the gear box ratio wont let you get any further (262 is already measured with a 370hp supercharger kit).

the tts is slightly faster, ~270 (with 330hp) due to a different gear box ratio. all speeds are metric of course 

and as soon as the option list of the RS is available it should be possible to give an estimation for it's top speed, as the quattro gmbh only offers a vmax increase as an option for cars that reach at least 280.


----------



## Bologna_1973 (Aug 11, 2008)

mosoboh said:


> i took mine to 263 KPH 2 months ago....


Presuming this was not in Cyprus :roll:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Bologna_1973 said:


> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> > i took mine to 263 KPH 2 months ago....
> ...


 :lol: dont tell a soul


----------

